# No more crazy



## Die Fledermaus (Feb 2, 2009)

I had posted before that when Gretchen (my 5 month old from the shelter) would see other dogs her hair would stand on end and she would go crazy when she saw other dogs on the leash. Howling, barking, hair on end, standing on hind legs, jumping around. 
She came that way from the shelter. THey told me that was her one problem. 

Since then, over the last 3 weeks, I have trained her to behave on the leash very well. She walks right next to me or behind me with her ears back like a working dog.
When she sees other dogs now, she might wine a little but, doesnt move from her spot next to me and keeps on walking, ears back. A girl on a mission.

No more barking, howling, standing on her hind legs or fur standing up.

So i took her to dog park and she had the time of her life.
She is actually very submissive. She was tugged around the whole time by a Beagle. He just took her by the face and drug her around. (she loved it) as soon as he let go, she would go right back to him and beg him to chase after her again.

She now sits, stays, lays down, goes potty, crates, and everything.
She will sit at the front door with it wide open while i get my son in his stroller and wait until i give her the "OK" to come out for the walk.
I have her wait for me to go through doors first and she waits for the OK each time. Even coming out of her crate in the morning.

She even obeys commands in the dog park!! .... well..... after the first initial 10 minutes. I mean lets face it.. she's 5 months old still.


----------



## VALIUM (Nov 15, 2007)




----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

thats awesome!
and even more impressive for a 5mo









great job with her and extra kudos since she's a rescue!


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Congrats on the fantastic work you've done with her. Sounds like it has certainly paid off!









I am curious about this though, because I don't understand your statement:



> Originally Posted By: Die Fledermauswith her ears back like a working dog.


Owning and training "working dogs", I really don't understand this. Their ears shouldn't be back, and usually aren't. So I'm very confused what you mean here?


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

Doggie behavior:

Showing: Ears back Eyes half closed and blinking Mouth nearly closed, tongue tip darts out Raised paw Tail hangs low, slow wag
Is Probably Exhibiting This Behavior:
Active Submission – This pacifying posture is used when a dog acknowledges another dog or human’s higher social ranking or to inhibit another’s aggression


Showing:
Ears back, pupils dilated Muzzle tense, wrinkled and snarling, teeth exposed Tail down and tensed Posture mildly crouched, weight over rear legs Shoulder hackles may be up Tail hangs low, slow wag
exhibits behavior:
Defensive Aggression – When fearful, a dog will give warning signals to indicate he does not wish to be approached. If unheeded, he will bite to protect himself.


Showing:
Ears back Lying on back, belly exposed Tail tucked, release of urine droplets Head turned away, indirect gaze 
Behaviorassive submission – Bellying up indicates surrender, a pacifying gesture offered to a more dominant or aggressive individual.


Some dog/dog encounters:
showing: Ears back Eyes semi-closed Tail down Raised front pawNudges mouth area of other dog, may lick or tongue flick
Greeting Behavior- A submissive dog may greet a more dominant dog with a muzzle nudge as an appeasement or pacifying gesture.



So I do not understand the working dog comment either, as ears back do not display confidence.


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

Congratulations, that is a big accomplishment.

Her ears laying back. You mentioned she is submissive, so possibly she is still reflecting a little submissiven behavior at the moment. Just a guess here.

You keep working with her and praising her when she walks with you, and you just might see her with those ears straight up and walking proudly besides you in all circumstances!


----------



## Die Fledermaus (Feb 2, 2009)

i think you guys are really over analizing here.

i just mean she's not alert to the other dogs. her ears are "back" meaning she's relaxed.
not on high alert. 

Would "ears held relaxed" work better?


----------



## Die Fledermaus (Feb 2, 2009)

Maybe this will help.
she looks like this.
you know? ears held slightly back, relaxed at the walk because she's happy? content?










p.s. that is not me with miss matching socks nor is that my dog.
just trying to find a picture that explains it


----------



## MrLeadFoot (Jan 4, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Die Fledermausi think you guys are over analizing here.
> 
> i just mean she's not alert to the other dogs. her ears are "back" meaning she's relaxed.
> not on high alert.
> ...


Nicely done!











> Quote:Since then, over the last 3 weeks, I have trained her to behave on the leash very well. She walks right next to me or behind me with her ears back like a working dog.


Would it be too much trouble for you to share what exactly you did to "tame the wild beast"?


----------



## Die Fledermaus (Feb 2, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: MrLeadFootWould it be too much trouble for you to share what exactly you did to "tame the wild beast"?



well. ... i just didnt let her get away with it.
the shelter people. (and i saw it happen) would just let her go crazy.
no kind of reprimand at all.

the would just hold the leash enough for her to not get away.

so i just got a choke chain and as we would walk by another dog, i would give it a quick yank (nothing harmful). Just enough to say "HEY! pay attention to ME"

I would also bring treats and do the name game. If she listened to me and ignored the dog she got one. 

it took over a week for her to get it. and thats 3 daily walks of 30 minutes or more.
so eventually she learned. if i act like that, i get a yank. so she just figured out that paying attention to her walk got her positive attention and treats and paying attention to the dogs got her a yank.


----------



## GSDLVR76 (Aug 6, 2007)

Good for you!! Keep it up!


----------

